# jon-e hand warmer



## cobb (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone have any experience of opinions on this? I use to use thoes chemical hand warmers you shake up, but the past few years they have gotten smaller and last less and less. At least the ones you see at kmart, walmart, etc. I then bought one you boil and reuse, its great, but only last about an hour or less at full heat. So, saw this in the latest hunting catalog I receive and had considered a fuel powered unit would suit me better. The idea is to use this under my jacket in a chest pocket to help warm me so I do not need to dress like a mummy and stay warm all day. Being in a wheelchair when I get cold in the winter I stay cold and having to wait for a bus or attending a college isnt much warmer. 

I ordered the large unit and 4 cans of fuel. The large one was on backorder. Guessing that may be a good sign of demand? No word on how many refills. Nor if I need to light it or can shut it off and re use it before the fuel runs out. I guess I could always put it in an air tight container or fill it partly with fuel. One website I read said it was flameless as the special metals in the wick and fuel made it work. My dad said his old one he had problems lighting it and it smelled. He did say it got too hot to touch, which sounds great in my opinion. 

Thanks


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 26, 2004)

Cobb,

Those things have been around forever and really work. As I remember- (haven't used mine for 20 years) You have to be very careful not to overfill them as the naptha (fuel) fumes will do a number on your skin, just like a Zippo lighter. The only proper place for them is an outer clothing pocket, so never take one to bed with you. You can shut it down using its integral cap which shuts off air to the "burner," and relight it later or the next day. Good luck and be careful with it. I recall burning myself at least once.

Larry


----------



## cobb (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks, I have posted that on three different forums and you are the first to answer. If I had a prize I would send it to you. 

Dont worry, I wont try to sleep with it in my pocket.


----------



## TheBeam (Sep 27, 2004)

Cobb, nice donuts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 27, 2004)

I've used these for a few years in the field. They work pretty well, and do give off a good amount of heat. Just be careful to not overfill them. It will stay warm for a few hours. You'll have to let it cool enough to touch it before you can refill it though. You have to light it to get it started, but after that there are no flames, so there is little risk of starting a fire with it (good thing, since it's meant to be carried in the pocket).


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello Cobb,

I have used those as well. The only problem I had was caused by putting it in a shirt pocket under my coat. The fumes concentrated in my face and I got a bit dizy.

I have switched over to the re-useable ones that you boil. I have a dozen of them and carry as many as I think I am going to need.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I also know how to build a small fire to keep warm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tom


----------



## lymph (Sep 27, 2004)

I use mine now and then. It's the smaller one and it gets plenty hot for a hand warmer. You can adjust the heat a little by opening or closing the pouch it sits in, changing the amount of oxygen it gets. I recommend it.


----------



## cobb (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, thanks guys for the replys. 

Yes, I love donuts first off. Making them and eating them. Some may say donuts are for kids, but he never tried making them.

I used one you boil I bought a few years ago when I saw them at walmart, but it only seems to work hot for 45 minutes and fades off quickly. Its cool to watch it to go from the liquid to the crystal state at the flick of the disk, but I seem to do that by accident with it in my pocket. 

I ordered the large one and 4 cans of fuel. It comes with a can, so that is 5 in all. I called cabelas and the tech had to go back and forth reading books and asking around the office if anyone used them. He did tell me it can by lit and put out. THen said a can of fuel gives 30 refills or lasts one guy a hunting season. 

I plan on using it in the ubran environment to keep warm. 

Thanks


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 27, 2004)

I've used them for years and still have two of the smaller ones. Since I try not to go north of San Antonio in the winter, I haven't used them much lately.

They work -- you just have to accept their quirks. Plain naptha from the paint department at Home Depot or lighter fluid work fine. They do produce an odor. I stopped using them for most hunting.

All the previous posts have good info.


----------



## TheBeam (Sep 27, 2004)

Cobb, I was reffering to the "free donuts" that you have made on your website. By the way I love eating donuts too.

On topic, I have one of these hand warmers but have never used it. This thread has encoured me to go fire it up.


----------



## cobb (Sep 28, 2004)

I know, I was just playing. If is was not for my sense of humor, life would really suck. Most wheelchairs lack power to have some fun and I did some shopping to make sure i got themost for my or my insurance companys money. Who knew the wheelchair 10x3 wheelchair grey tires that cost 273$ each are interchangable with 3.50/410x4 go cart tires that run about ten bucks each? 

Those donuts were done with a quickie p200 chair. Pop Sci or Pop Mech said it was the Ferri(SP?) of wheelchairs. 2 4 pole motors with direct drive 14-1 gearing steel gears, parallel at that on an aluminum frame with a removable power pack that houses the batteries and motors. That chair is a full size performance machine that can be folded and transported without needing a ramp or a lift equipped car or van. The heaviest part weighs 83 pounds, but compaired to the 275 pounds my jazzy 1170 weights its way lighter. My jazzy can kind of do donuts, but it hops a bit and becomes unstable fast. Kind of one of the down falls to having some half *** suspension system where as the quickie has none, except for the flex in the frame and the fact the mid wheel design allows it to do wheelies. Most wheelchairs use 2 pole motors with worm drive reduction and something like a 200 to 1 ratio. Difficult to do a controlled skid with them. 

As far as real donuts are concerned I like KK and their apple pies. Who ever invented the donut and pizza are gold.

Anywhoo, The only thing i hate worse than being hot is freaking cold. Ive lived with my parents in a rural area after they lost power for a few weeks and its not fun to be in your own home wrapped up like a mummy seeing your own breath and not being able to feel the tip of your nose or being able to speak right or findings it warmer outside than indoors. Next of course is how lovely the sound a flushing toilet makes, man that is still music to me ears today when I hear one. 

Needless to say, I look forward to my warmer and hope my fear of a cold winter is false. Living in RIchmond, VA USA you get up to 100 degree summers and winters down to the teens. If you include windchill, negative numbers. They say global warming leads to global freezing.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 28, 2004)

Would the boiled ones be Hotsnapz? www.hotsnapz.com. I haven't tried them, but they look cool. Any more experience with these?


----------



## cobb (Sep 28, 2004)

Does not look the same as what I had. I got one from walmart that was in a box, about less than 5 bucks. Its about the size of a pack of smokes. It came ready to go in a fluid state. You flick the disk in it and it becomes solid and hot. Its great if you are cold or need to warm up quickly by placing it in your chest pocket under your jacket. The bad side is, it only lasts an hour or two. It makes a lot of heat at first, then it fades pretty quickly. 

It was nice that it can recharge by boiling it in hot water. Another problem I had with mines is that it would activate itself in my pocket, so it was not that good to carry to use than using from the start.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 28, 2004)

I used the Jon-e hand warmers when I was a kid. They were handy when delivering papers in Ohio. I could toss a paper and put my hand back in my pocket as I trudged to the next one. 

I continued using those warmers in my early 20s when riding motorcycles on cold mornings. Once your gloves get cold enough, your hands can't seem to warm them up again. The jon-e slipped into the glove for a few minutes made it usable again.

As someone said, it does have a smell, and they do get hot enough to cause nasty burns. They come with a metal cap that fits over the burner to snuff it out and to keep the fuel from evaporating.

Daniel


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got 2 clones of the Jon E handwarmer. I tried to get the original stuff, but most online companies selling them don't ship overseas.

The special stuff that makes it work is platinum. The concept is not much different to catalytic converters in cars and gas-powered soldering irons.

They use it in wool form in the head. Once platinum is heated above a certain temperature, it will catalyse the lighter fluid fumes in an exothermic reaction. The heat from the reaction is supposed to be enough to not only maintain the reaction but have some left over to heat your hands. It works beautifully for me, but somehow or other, my wife's hands get so cold in winter that she manages to extinguish it. She drew enough heat out of the reaction to shut it down.

Maybe it's because they are clones, so they don't work so well?

The smell isn't so bad, or noticeable, especially when your nose is frozen, but try to avoid breathing the fumes. Don't try using any other type of fuel as the vaporisation rate will be different, the fumes produced are worse and you risk damaging the catalyst. Yep, some fuels contain additives that will damage the catalyst. That's why they had to take lead out of petrol.

I'm actually trying to get replacements (hopefully the original stuff this time) as I have damaged one while experimenting with other fuels. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Just got to do firsthand tests. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyway, I'm sure they will serve you well, especially the large one. With my clones (which I think are similar in size to the standard-sized Jon E), they can take enough fuel without overfilling to run almost 24hrs. You can extinguish them by cutting off the air supply, or removing the catalyst. Use a pair of pliers, or just pop them off with the edge of the cover.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 12, 2004)

They are not hard to find. A quick google brought this link;

http://www.4siteoutdoors.com/jonehandwarmer.html

Daniel


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 14, 2004)

That lot only ship to US addresses. Only www.everestgear.com and www.armysurplusforless.com have the handwarmers and will ship international. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Jack_Crow (Oct 14, 2004)

Cobb,
Our PX sells something like you describe. Generaly they don't sell junk, so I will take a look tonight and get back to you. If it's the boil kind, I gather they will be useless in the rain here. If it's the fuel type, that's more in line with what the Army uses.

I may buy one just for kicks.

Give me a day.

Jack Crow in Iraq


----------



## flashlite (Oct 14, 2004)

I use a solid fuel handwarmer. They too have some odor but they work great.


----------



## cobb (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, I have found them online which is where I ordered one at cabelas, but I find little to nothing on them as far as operation. I wanted to know if i can relite it or if once you use it thats it till it runs out of fuel, how much fuel does it use and how bad is the odor.

Anyway, it came after 2 weeks of backorder. According to one of the tech guys at cabelas a can of fuel lasts a hunting season. Thats little to no help to me as I wuld use it in the urban environment to keep warm. I wanted to repalce those chemical heater and my wheelchair heater since I wont have the power to run it http://www.wheelchairmodifications.org/wheelchair_heater.htm 
I hate to fuel it up to just do a test, its still warm here and it looks like the whole bottom half is filled with fuel before use. It came with a flanel cover with draw string and a plastic cup about the same size as the lower half of the unit. You are suppose to fill the plastic container twice and dump it in. Otherwise fill it till it is full or the cotton thing stops absorbing fluid.

What is a bit confusing is the instructions say to lite it, wait a minute, blow it out, wait a minute, then put the cap on it and go. With the cap off you see a metal thing with a ball of steel wool in it then on one side is like a candle wick. I am guessing you lite the candle wick thing and the metal part is the soo called platnium thingie that causes it to work afterwards when you blow it out. 

I use to see the fuel rod ones at walmart, but not any more. I believe I did meet someone who used them and they said that was it. Once you lite a fuel rod it burned till it was gone. No starting or stopping it for non continious use.


----------



## cobb (Oct 30, 2004)

I got it in the mail the other day and after a few cold days I was going to test it to carry with me for future use. 

The fuel cup they give to fill it up with just resulted me spiling hte fuel all over the heater. I noticed a good squirt was a cup full and used the spout to fill it up directly after removing the metal grill and brillo pad thing. Even with the spout i managed to spill some fuel, how I do not know. 

I waited for the spilled fuel to evaporate and used a cleaned off table with a fire extinguisher thing handy. After the fuel was gone on the table and from my hands I lit the little candle wick thing on the outside of the metal brillo pad holder. It lit right away and made a 6 inch flame. It burned fairly warm and put off some light. After a minute I blew it out, put the metal cap back on and put it in the flanel bag. It was still warm 5 minutes later, so I let it sit and checked on it every few minutes for about an hour. It was always warm to the touch, but not as hot as I thought it would be. The corner of the room did kind of smell like the exhaust from a keroscene stove, but the order over all was little to none. 

THen I did the final test. I put it in a plastic bag to smother it out. Well, it went out. 

I after it cooled tried to top it off with fuel like the generic directions say. Put fuel in it till the wick is damp and shake out the rest. I put two more squires in it and still it was not full. It did weigh a bit more and with the nozzle still in the fuel area I managed to spill a bit more of fuel. 

So, looks like it will work for me, just a bit concerned about the heat generated over all under a jacket as it seems those hand warmers that use chemicals get warmer, but this does have more surface area. 

The only other concern is how to use it in public, at least to light it. Sure i can light it in my apartment or the shop where i work. But what about the bus stop or on the grounds of the college? I hate to do it indoors where they recommend is out of the wind. I guess i could always use the bathroom. That way if i have any problems I am right near some water.


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 30, 2004)

Have you tried the military heating pads?
I have some and they are quite good. Fueled with 2.5 tbsp water. Dry measure or 43 cc of water. They last about 12 uses. Are 7 inch square and get very warm and last more than twelve hours. I set some in my bed and they are warm 24 hrs later. I sit on one when I watch TV. I keep windows open and it's been below 60 in the house.

Tom


----------



## TheBeam (Oct 30, 2004)

TOB9595,

Where would one get a military heating pad? I recently stopped at a surplus store and didn't see anything like that. How do the work?


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 30, 2004)

Cheaper than Dirt has them. Search under heating pad.
They work very well!
NO!
Make that extremely well.
You add 2.5 tablespoons of water to the pad. That's dry measure or 43 cc's. You increase water to 3 tablespoons after 4 uses.
Here I'm filling with a syringe. Since I have one big enough it makes it easy to fill. The stick, included, is to clear the passage into the space where the material is.











I don't know what is inside. I figure it must be similar to the heater meal concept.
They do work!
I have three of them under my flannel sheets now. One is still there and warm from last night. covered by a flannel sheet and down comforter.

I got a bunch to use at outdoor activities in the cold. I wear one under my sweatshirt and under my butt when sitting dormant outside for a cigar under the night sky /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Each military package weighs 18.5 ounces. It comes in a hermetically sealed foil lined bag which is not reuseable.
They will not come apart in all the uses till disposal time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif they are well made.
The canvas heater sits inside a rubber perforated pouch, when in use.

Tom


----------



## TheBeam (Oct 31, 2004)

Very cool/hot product. Very nice write-up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I'm going to get some of these.
Thanks


----------



## markdi (Nov 1, 2004)

I think they use some sort of nitrate an wood pulp and who knows what else.

the water starts the reaction


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's iron inside also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I'm amazed that the reaction lasts as long as it does and they are reactivateable (is that a word?)
Tom


----------



## cobb (Nov 1, 2004)

What about using those MRE heaters? I see they have a dozen for 4 bucks and they get hot enough to boil water.


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 1, 2004)

The reaction is very hot and doesn't last long. I use the heaters for cooking and they do a great job!
Hmmmm, how would you contain the package?
It looks like the heaters are bare and you add water on top of them in a pan? to steam/heat the meal.

Anyway, they get cold quickly.
Tom


----------



## Nom (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only had one of the versions TOB9595 has described and it was the best heating pad I've ever found. Unfortunately it never worked again afer a can of cherry coke (tm) was used to activate it (30 below and it was a choice of coke in my pocket or peeing in the thing). If there's actually someplace still selling these I'd go nuts, but I haven't seen them available anywhere in almost 10 years. If you find a resource please provide a link.

Edit:BTW MRE heaters are much hotter than you want to deal with for warming, the length of heating sucks and you'd have to wrap it in a towel to prevent burns. Tho I agree that usually you can get a second heating off them that is reasonable for pockets or more more likely a chest pocket on a jacket.


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 1, 2004)

OOPS!
I thought I posted. Go to Cheaperthandirt.com and search for heating pads /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Welcome NOM!!!!

Tom

Forgot to add that mine are dated, I think, 1962 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cobb (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, Tob sent me a link. Looks like they sell them cheap, but they look a bit onthe large side. 

I was searching around that site and found those MRE heaters. It looked like it was something worth the effort. I hate getting cold and once I get it, I cant get warm for a good few hours. Since they had a dozen for 5 bucks or less, I would try them, put one in a chest pocket under my jacket when it gets cold or I get cold for that burst of heat. 

Maybe later this week or next week I get to put the Jon e into some testing? Its been warm this past week, had to put the flanel on hold a few days.


----------



## Aloft (Nov 4, 2004)

*Cobb said:* _I was searching around that site and found those MRE heaters. It looked like it was something worth the effort. I hate getting cold and once I get it, I cant get warm for a good few hours. Since they had a dozen for 5 bucks or less, I would try them, put one in a chest pocket under my jacket when it gets cold or I get cold for that burst of heat.
_

I've used the MRE heaters. . . but only for actually heating MRE's. Be real careful, as these heaters (I assume you're talking about the ones that you add about a quarter cup of water to) get VERY HOT, far hotter than the handwarmers typically sold at outdoor stores. It is possible to burn your hand when removing MRE's from the pouch due to the steam!


----------



## Photon (Nov 5, 2004)

I've used the jon-e handwarmers.

Talk about hot! If you light one and leave it on the table and turn off all the lights, you can see the heating element glowing red, almost orange. One model even had a hole in the side so you could light a cigarette.

They come with a little cloth bag. Keep the handwarmer in the bag in your pocket, and it throttles the combustion somewhat. Still it can be so hot it almost burns the skin.


----------



## cobb (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried it the other day. I lit up in the bathroom by the sink so it could heat up and if it got out of hand I could dunk it in the sink. A few folks looked at it, but didnt say anything. Man that thing flamed up, the whole top was on fire and it started to smoke a bit. It settled down about half a minute and after a full minute I blew it out and put it in my shirt pocked under my outer shirt and in its case. Man, it was warm. After about 30 minutes I started to feel a burning feeling on my chest where it was. I assumed it was just the heat. Anyway, it got worse and I took it out of my pocket, put it in a bag to snuff it out. Chest still burned, so I assumed it was a rash than a burn. I later washed the bag it was in and my fingers seemed to burn a bit till I washed it with shampoo. 

Funny thing, I went to lite it to see it glow and sure enough it does, but its a faint glow when in operation. I went to snuff it out with a glass jar and it seemed to work. Well, I had a candle near by and wondered how fast it would snuff out with the same jar. I lit the candle and as I was putting the jar over it POOF, a bluish flame came out of the bottle. Man, I guess those fumes from the heater are flamable? 

Well, tomorrow will be test two. Lets see if it can work without causing the rash.


----------



## Photon (Nov 11, 2004)

This also helps to illustrate the distinction between heat and temperature.

Consider a 100 Watt soldering iron, a 100 Watt light bulb, and a 100 Watt electric blanket. The soldering iron is hot enough to melt solder. The light bulb won't melt solder, but is too hot to touch. The electric blanket is pleasingly warm to the touch.

All three have the same amount of heat; that is, each will raise the temperature of water the same rate (roughly).

I don't know how many Watts equivalent the jon-e handwarmer puts out, but the thing is just too hot.

What would be very useful is some sort of heat diffuser. Put the hot thing in the middle and get a more gentle temperature from a larger area.


----------



## cobb (Nov 11, 2004)

Day two it flared up with I lit it, must be the way they start off. Then like above 30 seconds it calm down, then blew it out. THis time I pulled the strings tight on the case and put it in my pocket. Same thing started to happen about 30 minutes later. I took some business cards out of my arm bag and put them in my pocket between me and the heater. THat worked, The burning feeling went away and I was toasty. 

Yes, that does blow out some heat.


----------



## JimN (Jan 16, 2005)

A friend gave me three jon-e handwarmers. They are missing the measuring cup to fill them and one of the hand warmers does not have a place for a wick. How do you light it? Just put a match to the inside felt or to the heating element on top? All three were stamped jon-e on the bottom and manufactured by aladdin labs. Thanks.


----------



## cobb (Jan 16, 2005)

To fill them remove the metal top, then the metal brillo pad like thing. Then you should see a wire grill with felt or something behind it. That is where you put the fuel. If the heater is the side of a pack of cards, that is the small model and two squirts of fuel from the fuel can will fill it up. If fuel seems to leak out onto the table wher eyou are fueling it, you over filled it. I use to moderate squirts when its empty. One squirt if its half full. 

You put the metal thing with the brillo pad like thing back on and that little candle wick like thing is where you light it up. That flame heats the brillo pad thing that works as the heating element. You light it for a minute and blow it out and put the cap back on. It may flame up to a foot flame or so then it calms down. 

My dad came across a few at an army and navy store. They had no directions either, but where cheap. I paid like 20 bucks for one from cabelas. Oh, it will get hot enough to burn your skin, so you need to that or some bag to put it in to make it easier to handle and regulate the heat.


----------



## JimN (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. My problem is one of the hand warmers does not have a wick or a hole for a wick to light it. Do I Light the felt and then try to put the heating element on? Seems like a way to get burned. Or do I put the heating element on and try to light it? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## JimN (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. My problem is one of the hand warmers does not have a wick or a hole for a wick to light it. Do I Light the felt and then try to put the heating element on? Seems like a way to get burned. Or do I put the heating element on and try to light it? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cobb (Jan 17, 2005)

That is not a good idea. What you need to do is light the brillo pad thing for a minute to start the chain reaction where it burns the fumes from the fuel inside the heater, not the fuel directly. Lighting the inside of the heat will just make a bomb. I would see if you could get a kit to replace the wick or just remove the top and brillo pad thing and save those two parts for spares and throw the base away. 

ANyone else have any better suggestiolns?


----------

